# one gun?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Let's say for whatever reason you can't take all your originally planned guns with you and you only have enough time to grab ONE gun and ONE gun ONLY. Which gun would you grab and why?


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

My first thought was my Mossberg 835 Tactical Turkey, but then I thought shells are bulky, then I thought 22 because you can carry 2000+ rounds easily, but I would have to say out of my guns my Scar 17 because even with X amount of ammo I know each shot will be worth it's weight. You combine the reliability of FN with the accuracy of the Scar and the stopping power of the 308 and you got in my opinion a good all-around rifle. Load my backpack with all of my bags and as much ammo as I can reasonably carry and yeah I might not survive as long as I hope with it but I'll be able to make one GOOD final stand.


----------



## 4runnerrocky (May 2, 2016)

Remington 870... most well rounded weapon.

12 ga. = defense or hunting

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Either my 3" barreled Charter Arms Revolver or my Walther PPK/s in .22 LR.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

This question reminds me of this video "The Gun I Would Take To Hell & Back"


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love my USP .45. Hard to deny it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Short barreled suppressed .300 Blackout.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

oh, here we go with "Scenarios" again... some people are going to have heart attacks and freak out


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My Rock River AR-15 cause of the amount of ammo I can carry. Close second would be my AR-10.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

Savage bolt action 30-06.
Most accurate gun I have at any range.
powerful enough to handle any situation.
if buying ammo, it's cheap and any store that sales sporting goods has is.
if forced to acquire, 70% of farmhouses in the country has at least 1 and plenty of ammo.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

This is my rifle, this is my gun....

I've only got just the one gun.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

whoppo said:


> This is my rifle, this is my gun....
> 
> I've only got just the one gun.


 This is for fighting and this is for fun.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Out of the guns I own? I guess my Maverick 88 12 gauge. Can be used for defense or hunting. Simple to break down and clean.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If I was in such big of a hurry that I only had the time to snag one then I suppose it would be the closest one to going out the door.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Of what I have probably and AR. Be tough to leave the 12 gauge behind. Or the 22 for that matter. Or the Glock. But most likely I'd grab the AR.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would grab my .22 charger ,, it's good up to 100 yards ,, and very easy and lite to carry ,, and it's very easy to carry 1000 rounds with you in a back pack with you other supplies" I have a 1000 rounds in my BOB w/ supplies ready to go when needed ". I will all so have my CC with me ,it never leaves my side .


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Colt 1911 combat commander.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Rifle - Wow tough choice! AR-15 but my M1A would be tough to leave behind!

Handgun - Glock 20 10MM - Capacity and power!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I get what you are saying, but isn't that why we are here? And most of us have a safe full of long guns and pistols that we wouldn't be able to take with us for one reason or another so from time to time while this feels like an exercise in futility for some it could be a life saver for others so they don't sit there and try to load up 20 or 30 long guns while the tide rises up around them.



Maine-Marine said:


> oh, here we go with "Scenarios" again... some people are going to have heart attacks and freak out


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

ghostman said:


> Let's say for whatever reason you can't take all your originally planned guns with you and you only have enough time to grab ONE gun and ONE gun ONLY. Which gun would you grab and why?


ghostman, perhaps it should read "One firearm"?

It would depend upon which was nearer during the emergency evacuation, either the DPMS NATO REPR or M1A Super Match. Sidearms are secondaries. "Battlefield Rifles" cover the greatest number of situations, even if there are more specialized tools for individual tasks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Me and Mr. Sig are tight. I would be forced to take him.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Makes me wonder if I shouldn't kit up a go bag for just a firearm and ammo.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow this is a hard one. If I had a firearm or more than one. I would have a hard time deciding. It would be a toss between an ar or a 12 pump.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Remington 870 with extension tube. Versa max would be a close second.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Makes me wonder if I shouldn't kit up a go bag for just a firearm and ammo.


Was this a rhetorical question Seneca?


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

HK USP 45. 2nd choice HK USP 45 tactical.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Any 12 gauge shotgun. The threat in the distance is not your problem, the one closing in on you within 10 yards is.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Was this a rhetorical question Seneca?


Maybe...
I do know one can get 4 boxes of 9mm across the bottom of a 7x11 GI canvas mechanics bag with along with a Beretta M9 in a Galco pancake holster and 6-8 magazines and still have plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My AR15 in 6.5 Grendel. It has the close quarter and distance.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Taking my AR15 in the case you lay out. I know the weapon, I have bet my life on the M4. But the truth is I am not leaving getting to old to run.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Seneca said:


> If I was in such big of a hurry that I only had the time to snag one then I suppose it would be the closest one to going out the door.


Same here. Or the one closest to me at the moment. Don't have anything else out all the time. One upstairs, one downstairs.

G22 or Model 19


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> This question reminds me of this video "The Gun I Would Take To Hell & Back"


I didn't read all the post but as I agree with my included post, knock yourself out






I like the fact that once I put my finger on the trigger my weapon is HOT, I don't train a lot on shooter situations so I don't want to worry about muscle memory or other deterrents in bringing my weapon into action.

My $1.96 cents (adjusted for the .02 cents that it was actually worth before inflation)


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I would take one for each hand


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Only ? . . . Like others have said if it is that dire if a situation I will take whatever is closest. With a little more time, AR for weight. Light is fast.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Glock 19. Small enough to conceal, large enough to be accurate at a moderate distance, sizeable magazine, shoots 9mm, light weight, holds up to the elements, never jams.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Like Smittty, I am too old to run, and ain't afraid to die.

But if I had to temporarily relocate to another position on our property, and could only grab one weapon, it would be my 1945 Springfield US Rifle, Cal 30, M1. (That's a Garand).

I'm just an All-American, and prefer America's Caliber - the 30-06.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Doesn't compute. If I had to leave in a hurry, it would always be with my Glock26 and Browning Pro40. They are ALWAYS with me whenever I leave the house, so I can't see a situation where I would have to choose only one.

The 26 rides on my waist, and the Pro40 is my backup, always in my SUV...both on my person whenever I step foot outside the house.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Due to weather? My j frame that's in my pocket. Because I'll be back.
Due to weather? My suppressed 22 and an ice pick. Because I'll be back.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, if I had to grab a weapon, then that would be my scoped AR. But in the event that I have to this, I will still end up with a total of 5 guns. I always have one in my wallet, one in each front pockets and a glock 23 on my hip. Now if I didn't have my pants on, the AR will have to do.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

When instartedvreadingbthis I was trying to decide which pistol I would take. Then I read some of these comments and remembering Jeff Cooper's remark that a pistol is used to fight your way to your rifle, I would grab my bushmaster that has a red dot a laser and a light. I considered a shotgun which would definitely have some advantages up close and personal, I can carry several 30 round mags loaded and quite a lot of 556 compared to the amount of 12 gauge I could carry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Colt Ar-15, have 17 mags used to crrying that much, can reach out if need be


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

honestly -what ever I grab as I head out the door.
the shotgun would be most useful but the revolver would be more portable. so i would likely grab both and well my little naa never leaves my side or ehr my belt.
17 mags wtf yeah you do that.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

A very quick exit would demand one of my handguns (whichever is on me). Time to grab before I run - would be the handgun that's on me and one of my 22 rifles. I like the option that which allows me to carry thousands of rounds and is universally used throughout the united states & the world. I can hunt and defend with it at range.

1895gunner


----------

